# Test e & anavar cycle



## lltnpapi (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted some input on this cycle im about ready to start i have done Anavar alone and it was great but now i want to do some Test E. 

I'm 32 5'10 200 lbs 15%BF

Here it is:

Week 1-10 Test E 300mg once a week
Week 1-10 Anvar 40 mgs
Week 1-10 Arimidex. 0.5mg EOD

PCT Clomid 100mg Week 1, 100mg Week 2 100mg Weeks 3 & 50mg week 4

What do u guys think?


----------



## GMO (Mar 1, 2011)

lltnpapi said:


> Hey guys just wanted some input on this cycle im about ready to start i have done Anavar alone and it was great but now i want to do some Test E.
> 
> I'm 32 5'10 200 lbs 15%BF
> 
> ...



Ideally, you would want to drop a little BF before jumping on cycle.  10-12% is where you really want to be, especially with compounds that aromatize.

With that said, I would up your Test to at least 400mg/ week.  Taken in 200mg shots x2 per week to keep blood levels stable.


----------



## lltnpapi (Mar 1, 2011)

thank you for the input! greatly appreciated!


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think that you definetly should run the test at least at 400mg a week in two divided doses like GMO said.  I think that you should either take the var at the beginning for 6 weeks or at the end for the last 6 weeks.  Also up the dose of the var to somewhere in between 50--100mg a day.  Var is 17 alpha alkylated and even though it is not as toxic as some others with the alteration it is still toxic to the liver over time and it should be limited to 6-8 weeks to be safe.  Also if this is your first cycle you may want to just stick with test alone at 400-600mg a week.  Best of luck


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 2, 2011)

lltnpapi said:


> Hey guys just wanted some input on this cycle im about ready to start i have done Anavar alone and it was great but now i want to do some Test E.
> 
> I'm 32 5'10 200 lbs 15%BF
> 
> ...



I did almost exactly this cycle 2 years ago with a keto diet the first 6 weeks and it really worked nice for recomp. I'm probably in a different place than you I don't know.  I have some mass so a little cut cycle just took what I have and filled it out some while dropping body fat. A lot of us really don't need a ton of gear to recomp.  Some people really go overboard and try to use nearly a contest stack to do a little recomp.


----------

